# MacBook 2.0 (White vs. Black)



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Call me crazy, or is it another $200 for a MacBook that is black, and has an 80 instead of a 60 gig? What I am trying to get at here, is are there any other differences between the two?


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

No other differences other then the HD and the color. Yet so many are buying black.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Much like what I thought. Thanks for the link HowEver.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

The main difference is the Black is cooler. 

Black is the new white.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

a Macbook with the U2 iPod colors would be amazing! 

red trackpad, lettering etc..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

Go with the white. The black one attracts finger-prints like...well...like...okay, I can't think of a good analogy, but it shows off fingerprints really well.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

There are, believe it or not, also a few tiny performance differences , depending on the HD:

http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/editors/2006/06/macbooktests/index.php


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

this thread again??

Well again, color is the main diff. Ppl pay more for the color they want. In fact, I'm out shopping for some kitchen appliances right now, and all manufacturers charge more for stainless steel. 

The best, is going back looking for End Of Line items, like the older black M5769 mouse:










Who would have known that this would be back in vogue?

Getting mine soon... Yes Kloan!

*NOTA BENE: this does show fingerprints*. refer to iPod Nano or Nokia 8800/8801. So who to blame? Users for having oily/dirty hands, or Apple for having a casing that is fingerprint prone?

H!


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Heart said:


> The main difference is the Black is cooler.
> 
> Black is the new white.


Now, THAT was funny. Put that on a t-shirt and...wear it.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

go with the white, cto the 80 gb, and put it to 1 GB of ram, add the minidvi to vga/dvi converter, and still come out $10 cheeper than the black...
Then use extra $10 to get spray paint from home hardware...

This is what I'm planning on doing when I get the budget cleared.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

*New Ads*

oops.

sorry. disregard.


----------

